# ACC Tourney



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Ouch smalls, those turtles didn't help their seeding much with their 2nd loss of the season to Miami, and a first rd bowout from the tourney. They made a hell of a run at the end though. It was kinda humerous to me how all the talking heads had MD winning the ACC Tourney and making a deep run in the NCAA's. Still a team to be afraid of however come next thursday. 7 seed???

FSU over Clemson in the earlier game. Clemson has sure fell off the face of the earth after starting 17-0, they now find themselves at 21-10.

Duke v. NCState which is always pesky and G. Tech v. Wake this evening. Tech will have to make a little run to get into the tourney in my mind, along with FSU. Realistically, 7 and possibly 8 teams will go from the ACC.

North Carolilna
Virginia
Virginia Tech
Boston College
Maryland
Duke

1 or both
Florida State
Georgia Tech

Robert, i'll be cheering for you wolfpack tonight.............


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hell yeah, what a great tourney to watch, ive never cheered for the wolfpack, ...............except when they play DUKE of course, when was the last time duke played on opening night of the ACC tourney anyway??


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

WOLFPACK....good luck with that 9-11 seed dookies.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Dookies go down in flames!

I don't know which is better, the mediocre mens sqaud getting beat last night or the undefeated (formerly) women's team loosing last week to NCState in the ACC tourney.

One thing for sure, I hate Dookie!

Carolina is next. I hate them just a wee bit less than Dookie.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you hate dookie??? why would you hate poop???? :lol:

ya, not too terribly surprised Duke went down, lost all faith, hopefully we still earn a bid....... :roll: then we can lose out in the first round of that tourney also, and make the season complete, I want us to be perfect

good luck to uke: UNC


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

All the underdogs won yesterday. If florida state has a good showing today against UNC it looks like they will be the 7th team in from the ACC as G. Tech lost to Wake in a good game.

Thanks Tator, appreciate it. Nice to see you cheering for the good blue.



Tator said:


> "good luck to... UNC"


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Holy ****, tator , i was gonna come on here and let u know about the dukies but if u wrote that ill spare you, i will give u one thing, i dont know what kind of seed duke will get, but i have a feeling they are gonna be the scariest 8 or 9 seed EVER!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

If your like me and can't get to the tv during the tourney, here's a link to a NC radio station that is covering the tournament.

http://roostercountry1061.com/cc-common ... index.html



> i have a feeling they are gonna be the scariest 8 or 9 seed EVER!


Don't kid yourself,,,maybe 1 win and that'll be all she wrote.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks for that, I'm sure we'll all tune in.............. :roll:

870, I think it's a crime to illegally script what people write in their posts, and repost it. I may think of taking you to court unless you put the puke in fron of UNC.......................THAT'S ILLEGAL PAL!!!!!!

sincerely,
Tator


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I put the three periods in for you.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> thanks for that, I'm sure we'll all tune in.............. :roll:
> 
> 870, I think it's a crime to illegally script what people write in their posts, and repost it. I may think of taking you to court unless you put the puke in fron of UNC.......................THAT'S ILLEGAL PAL!!!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL ... bitter Dukie fans

The way they've played they really don't deserve any seed higher than 10 in the tourney.. heck they should just go the NIT route to ensure some school pride....

I do have to say though... 1 of the perks of this job is we have a shared feed directly thru one of the servers from ESPN AND FSN... one of my laptops here at work has the game streaming in live...

I"m going to sit back and savor some UNC excitement. We'll see how they play with Tyler having to wear a facemask and be less than 100%. Hopefully the cheapshot won't affect UNC's team chemistry because of it.

Ryan


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

cheapshot????? heck, even some experts say it actually was un-intentional!!! He was going for a hard foul, not the one that he committed. I believe he didn't mean for a broken nose, just for a hard foul...................any of you that ever played against me, when I went to foul you on purpose, your *** would've been lying on the floor, cuz I don't like getting the cheap ones!!!!!! :lol:

Duke in the NIT would not savor any pride man, losing out in the first round would............but I'd still look out for the good blue, they may get overlooked!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> cheapshot????? heck, even some experts say it actually was un-intentional!!! He was going for a hard foul, not the one that he committed.


Yeah, cause you all know what Gerald Henderson's intentions were. This will always be a agree to disagree arguement. I thought it was dirty, my personal opinion, but I don't know what Gerald's intentions were and neither do you.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

2 down, 2 to go. Bring on Virginia Tech, then BC.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> 2 down, 2 to go. Bring on Virginia Tech, then *BC*.


We got a funny guy, best of luck to Sidney and your crew today. I have to believe they will be getting a little tired though.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

You know what BC stands for, right?

Beaten Carolina

Some of the hardcore Carolina haters around here (whether State or Dookies) have a saying: "My favorite teams are State/Duke and ABC.......anybody but Carolina."

My take on it is ABD....anybody but Dookie. But now Dookie has crapped out (pun intended). So I am in ABC mode.

My take on the Hansborough foul, totally intentional. He wasn't even looking for the ball, just a swingin' away.










Ah, good ol' exit 165 off I-40. Gotta love it.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yes, I think we all agree it was intentional foul. BUT, I don't think he was going for a broken nose

kudos to coach for leaving your star player in the game with 10 seconds left with a double digit lead, kudos coach

Henderson isn't even a starter, so yeah, he probably belonged to stay in the game, as for a player like hans. ???

was your coach trying to make a mockery of Duke in that game???? which was done already????? I would've made sure he didn't get up so fast if that was me!!!!!

:stirpot:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> You know what BC stands for, right?
> 
> Beaten Carolina


I don't get it????

:huh:

As far as I know BC went 0-2 against Carolina this year.

Tator, good damage control your doing. I'd spin it anyway I could as well to make it look like my school wasn't classless.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

been 5 years since your last ACC championship, good luck

gets easy when Duke isn't in there doesn't it. :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Robert A. Langager said:
> 
> 
> > You know what BC stands for, right?
> ...


It was wishful thinking for today.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice first half out of State, Atsur is in some trouble.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I smell a State/Carolina final tomorrow.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Might want to phone up Sidney and tell him not to wear the red coat tomorrow, wouldn't want to tarnish his record with it.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Good luck tomorrow. You Tarheels are a treacherous bunch. Try being married to one.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Your wife is a great, great women....don't ever let go of her. She obviously has her priorities in line. Bleed red like most of us do, but that's cause were regular. Some of us bleed the true blue and that's cause we are the best of the best. UNC all the way .......

Honestly though, as much as it hurts me to say,, part of me would like to see state win to get another ACC team in the tourney. I get angree anytime some talking head thinks there is a better league in the country.
Last year the Big East, this year there was talk about the PAC-10. There is no other conference that can contend with the ACC. Look at the records.

I rescind.....I really want UNC to win tomorrow. We haven't won it since 1998...4 games in 4 days is going to be hard,,,especially with your PG hindered.\

Best of luck,,but it probably isn't going to work out so well,,good luck in the NIT.

-Dustin


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hmmm more drunk blurbs from 870 at 3:30 in the morning :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Championship!!!!

#1 seed, #2 overall.......let the madness begin.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah, I'd say giving UNC that seed is madness, but even better when they get knocked off, which WILL happen. mark my words

will their even be a #1 in the final 4???


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Carolina got screwed with their seeding being in that bracket. They have the toughest road by far for the #1's...

:eyeroll:

It will be a tough for for them to make it out alive... I'll be surprised for them to make Elite 8 looking at that bracket...

You Dukie fans better go pay up to the NCAA selection committee for that high a seed.. there is no way they deserved something that high...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

looking at the teams with similar seeds as them or around them. I'd say that's right at about where they belong.

think they deserve a 8 seed like zona, they are 10X the team!! cmon ben

don't be an idiot :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> think they deserve a 8 seed like zona, they are 10X the team!! cmon ben


 :roll: :eyeroll: :withstupid: :beer: :drunk: :bs: :fiddle: :stirpot:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Carolina got screwed with their seeding being in that bracket. They have the toughest road by far for the #1's...


 :roll: :eyeroll: :withstupid: :crybaby: :fiddle: :lost:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

smalls said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Carolina got screwed with their seeding being in that bracket. They have the toughest road by far for the #1's...


Who has a harder bracket for a #1 seed? Do tell?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Smalls, while your down in vegas why don't you put 5 large on Niagra to win it all. You'll cover me right??


----------

